
Holographic Discs to Store 20 Times More Than Blu-Ray - transburgh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/holographic-disks-store-20-times-more-blu-ray
======
sam_in_nyc
This kind of news has come out every month for my entire life.

Where is my solid state hard drive?

